# Raw sugar snap peas



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to NJ yesterday to pick strawberries and sugar snap peas. I dropped some sugar snaps on the floor today and thought I cleaned them up but Tyler took off with one. I had to give chase and the "drop it" command (which thankfully worked) and then got it back. Then I started thinking, can I feed them to Tyler? I think he'd like the crunchiness and they taste amazing. Just wondering? I'm assuming I should keep the strawberries away?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have sugar snap peas but have never given them to my malt. Just about 2 minutes ago I just cut up pieces of cantalope,honeydew, pineapple and 1 strawberry for her oh and 3 blueberries too. She loved it with a smile !


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In tiny amounts. Very tiny pieces. Remember, what goes in, must come out!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> In tiny amounts. Very tiny pieces. Remember, what goes in, must come out!!


Yeah, Suzan. That "end" result is especially what I was worried about with the strawberries. :w00t: He's really not a very food driven boy so I keep wanting to introduce something that he'll like a lot and may be treat worthy. Hard to train without any treats but he's nixed most of them. He takes after me :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I was a picky eater as a child. My poor mom.:huh:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball LOVED snap peas!!! That was his favorite food! However, alas, we discovered later that he has an allergy to peas. : ( 

Snowball sometimes will eat a little strawberry. Sometimes he will eat a couple wedges (broken up into smaller pieces) of clementines. And, he will eat little pieces of banana ... but, he prefers the riper bananas ... yep, it has to be riper. (I like bananas only when they aren't riper ... LOL) He also likes blueberries.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't give Nikki strawberries or raspberries. They "don't come out" well... She is okay with other fruits/veggies, and she is totally addicted to romaine lettuce. I also give her Freeze Dried Apples. Very handy training treats. She loves those. (So do I)


----------

